# It’s been a long time . . .



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

We sold our 225 mk1 a decade ago after 199000 happy miles. Since then we’ve been driving a handful of Audis and Beemers ( currently S3 and S4), but itching for something new. Would like something that felt a bit of an ‘occasion’. Something that makes you just want to go for a drive, rather than just a form of transport, albeit a fast one.

so I’ve been searching for a B9 S5 ( possibly RS5) , TTS, M4 and even looked at an old Jag (beautiful but outdated tech, high running costs, short on space). Alas, there seems very, very little available down here in the West Country ( strange, everything I see seems to be in Scotland, Huddersfield or Leeds 🥲).

Anyway, just wanted to get the opinion of the lankier gits on this forum. At 6’3” and 100kg the old Mk 1 was cosy to say the least. But I understand the mk3 has better interior space. I’ve sat in one ( but not driven one) and fit ok with the seat right back, but still find my left leg a bit wedged up alongside the centre tunnel. How do you tall folk get on with longer trips in the TT ?

Love the unique looks of the TT, the decent running costs, practicality ( just about) and this, most active, forum. But maybe the B9 is a more sensible choice ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back sorry I can’t help I’m a short arse lol


----------

